# Suggest a cheap and best DVD player (with USB)



## esumitkumar (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi All

I have a Kingston 2 GB pen drive..Most of the movies I dload on my PC but I want to see them on my Panasonic 21" TV.

Please suggest a cheap and best DVD player with USB capability.

If I copy avi movie with subtitle (usually 700MB) in my pen drive and then insert it in DVD player , will it be able to play on TV ?

with subs too ? or do I hardcode them in avi file ?

Hows this DVD player ? 

MoserBaer MBI K555U DVD Player with USB | Tradus

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## Refract (Oct 21, 2010)

You can use  vinverth dvd player -  1800 Rs, plays divx and subtitles. Also plays other media. comes with 1 yr warranty. iam using it for more than 2 years without any problem.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ but its available in Kerala only..suggest some nationally available brand like Mosar Baer etc 

Other digitians plz suggest


----------



## staticsid (Oct 23, 2010)

We tested the Soyer 338MC sometime back - MRP - Rs. 1,699 - This one will play dvds nicely but interface is not too good. Supports divx but that's about the extent of codec support.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 23, 2010)

hmmm..so it seems player which supports DivX and Xvid format can play these files ? right ? 

so which one to go for ..Philips ? Sony ? pioneer ? Mosar baer ?

or DVD will become redundant as blu ray player are coming ?


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2010)

Try considering these: *www.wdc.com/en/products/index.asp?cat=30


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 24, 2010)

^^thanks..is it available in India ? How much price ?

also most of ripped movies available on net are XVID format..is there any DVD player which support them ?

If not.....how can I convert a 700 MB ripped Xvid movie to Divx format ?


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^thanks..is it available in India ? How much price ?


WD TV HD ---> ~6k.

WD TV Live HD ---> ~7.3k

And they will play every format you throw at them. I'll suggest to go for them instead of a DVD player. These are a better long term solutions.

and *don't go for WD TV mini.*


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 24, 2010)

^^thanks..any idea whr its available in delhi/ggn ?


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 26, 2010)

Sumit, I'm not sure if you have already purchased any DVD Player. But I found Passion DVD Player a good buy. One of my friends has that and it's working fine for over an year maybe you can consider that option. I first came to know about this product from digit forum itself.
It's available in most of the electronic stores. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/72787-passion-dvd-player-usb-divx.html


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^thanks..any idea whr its available in delhi/ggn ?


Gurgaon is a joke.  You walk into a mall where all items are overpriced. You'll end up paying the MRP for it, most probably. 

In Delhi, try out Nehru Place. Go through the shops.

It is available @ Lynx Chandigarh (no comments on whether the site is good or not.  )


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 26, 2010)

@esumitkumar, I don't think u would get much options in DVD players where they detect XVID files and the corresponding subtitles from an USB media.

Try the WD players or hardcode the subtitles into the movie file and play from pen drive.

Remember, these DVD players only support FAT/FAT32 file system and that too recognizes pen drives under 4GB.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2010)

^^Thanks Rhitwick..how much time does it take to hardcode a 700 MB avi file ?

Also if a player supports DivX (LG, Philips etc) will it support Xvid also ?


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 27, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^Thanks Rhitwick..how much time does it take to hardcode a 700 MB avi file ?
> 
> Also if a player supports DivX (LG, Philips etc) will it support Xvid also ?



I may sound noob but I think anything which says AVI should be playable on the Divx supported DVD Player.

Also when I check any file whether its net or from my friends I do check if there is something called XVid mentioned and from my experience most of the AVI files have Xvid. I think its some kind of container. Again I'm not 100% sure.

But 9/10 times if its AVI it should play on Divx supported DVD Player


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 1, 2010)

Yesterday I saw Soyer DVD player @ 1500/- in Vishal Mega Mart..It played Xvid smoothly but I dont wanna buy these chinese craps..Hows Philips DVP 3336 ??

In Vishal, they are offering it @ 2500/-


----------



## kool (Nov 1, 2010)

Guys. i'm planning to buy ONIDA 21" TV in ACE or CARBON. at Rs.8300 bcoz it has USB port that can play multimedia contents from pen drive, and it has better sound than samsung. *Current diwali offer:

30 month warranty
Free scratch card (any prize, min. 1 bag)
Reliance DTH STB*

*Guys, i want ur view on ONIDA's TV*. 

*www.onida.com/images/banner_LCD.jpg

21 ARIA 350 USB
21 CARBON 300 USB


----------



## Juventis1981 (Nov 15, 2010)

I would strongly suggest Asus HD media player or Seagate HD media player. They are one of the few players supporting all formats and most of all the NTFS file system.
I bought a seagate HD mediaplayer from FishTheDeal - Seagate FreeAgent Go 2.5" 500GB External Hard Drive-USB Powered(3 Year warranty).
Its a pretty insane site in the sense  of the language they use for communicating. I got my order delivered in Delhi the next day. 
They also came out with a great deal on Philips DVD player some time back. It was priced much lower than available in the market. Not sure when they will be back with the deal again.
You may check them out!


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 15, 2010)

^^Thanks Juventis ..site seems cool...I have followed it on FB now

Coming back to Topic..I was thinking of buying Philips DVP 3336 ..It has FM tuner + DVD player + DivX capability and costs only 3.5 K...

I have read this and formed an opinion

The DivX Player Shootout > Features > HiFi & TV > Home > Tech2.com India


----------



## Juventis1981 (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow! Was that just coincidence or do you have some affiliation to Fish the deal.
Esumit.

Those guys have that deal right now!

Based on the specs I read on line , I think that is  a decent DVD player. It has inbuilt speakers , supports FM and most of all supports decent formats( though not as great as the Asus or Seagate HDMI players).
The only turn off for me was that this did not have any HDMI support!

I just checked online and these guys had some really competitive prices! Wonder how do they do that!


Let me check at my local store an get back to you. It might be cheaper offline!


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 16, 2010)

Juventis1981 said:


> Wow! Was that just coincidence or do you have some affiliation to Fish the deal.
> Esumit.
> 
> Those guys have that deal right now!



I am shocked too 

I dont have any affliation with FTD...I just got that site from u yesterday...
Tell me one thing ..do modern LCDs have S ports like TVs ? or only HDMI ports ?


----------



## Juventis1981 (Nov 16, 2010)

ESumit,Most LCDs in the amrket come with HDMI ports, but I have seen a few from panasonic and Toshiba which have regular S ports too in addition to the HDMI ports.
panasonic 32S10
Toshiba 32EV700E

But mostly I have  found that LCDs lack the S ports.

Hope this helps!

ESumit,Most LCDs in the market come mostly with HDMI ports, but I have seen a few from panasonic and Toshiba which have regular S ports too in addition to the HDMI ports.
panasonic 32S10
Toshiba 32EV700E

Hope this helps!


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 16, 2010)

hmmm..that means if I upgrade my 21 inch Panasonic TV to any LCD, I cant connect those red,blue and white cables from DVD player to LCD ... 

Right ??

PS : Call me Sumit ...E to aise hee laga rakha hai ..


----------



## Juventis1981 (Nov 16, 2010)

Sumit,
Nope that would be wrong to say so.
You can use the HDMI to DVI adpater (u can get it from most local shops)..to use it with your DVD player.

There mught be other ports too in your LCD which can be used to connect with any DVD player directly or via a adapter.

So that should not be an issue!


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 16, 2010)

Nevermind ..I was referring to these blue red buttons at back of LCD..see second image on this page

Techtree.com India > Reviews > Entertainment > LCD TV > Moser Baer K22FHD Full HD TV

So I think I will take DVP3336..Plz find out price in ur area also..By the way..which city do u live ?


----------



## Juventis1981 (Nov 16, 2010)

I am from Delhi 
This model was out of stock in Ezone in my area and most of the local shops were retailing it for 2850-3250.

Let me know how it goes and  if you are from delhi let me know where is this vishal mega mart shop! I would like to purchase one!


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 16, 2010)

I m in GGN and had seen this in Vishal Mega Mart, GGN..
Let me check it today or tomorrow


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 18, 2010)

FINALLY I bought Philips DVP 3336 from Vishal Mega Mart GGN...for Rs 2700/- (exactly 2699)   and upon insisting ..got a free 10 DVD pack from Philips (that was from last year's stock..so films like TZP, Sarkar Raj, JTYJN etc came in) .. 

I will explore it more and will write a review soon.

Thanks All
Sumit


----------

